

1 Password for iOS was available for free in the AppStore - drinchev
https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/1password-password-manager/id568903335?mt=8

======
micheljansen
It's showing as "Free, with in-app purchases" for me:
[http://cl.ly/image/3U202T0g0X1k](http://cl.ly/image/3U202T0g0X1k)

I wouldn't be surprised if they accidentally switched the app to free before
uploading a new version and we'll soon see a re-release of 1Password with a
freemium model like on Android.

------
junto
I've just checked and I can confirm it works.

I wouldn't normally keep this, but AgileBits screwed me over last year on
1Password for iPad. I had paid ~€15 for the app so I could have my passwords
synced using Dropbox. All was working fine, then they told users that because
Dropbox were changing their API, they were 'forced' to build a brand new app
that had the new Dropbox API support and SUNSETTING the old app. Dirty and
underhand in my opinion so I'm going to take advantage of this with a clear
conscience.

~~~
drinchev
What do you mean by "I would normally keep this,..."

~~~
junto
I guess I mean that if another company had accidentally given away their
product because of a mistake I'd feel bad about keeping it. In this specific
case; in that I feel cheated by AgileBits historical actions, I don't feel bad
at all.

------
threatofrain
I would love to use 1Password if only they supported Linux. I thought of them
as paid KeePass. Unfortunately, LastPass beat them to it, and so I choose the
convenience of omnipresence of my passwords over the security of keeping
everything local.

I cannot have my password not follow me somewhere, especially if these
password programs suggest complicated passwords to me.

------
drinchev
This seems to be some kind of AppStore error. This page [1] is already gone (
so I'm posting cached version ), but if you check out the comments they
suggest that something bad happened and this is really an accident.

[1]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1SaVkmz...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1SaVkmzSPS8J:www.idownloadblog.com/2014/09/16/1password-
is-available-for-free-right-now-in-the-app-store/+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=de)

------
styluss
It is also free in the play store

~~~
rvschuilenburg
I doubt it's accidental then.

~~~
drinchev
Android version has always been free with in-app purchases. On their webiste
[1] it is stated : "Freemium pricing Free to try, easy to upgrade! Details on
the Agile Blog"

[1]
[https://agilebits.com/onepassword/android](https://agilebits.com/onepassword/android)

~~~
kiliankoe
Has it always been this way? I remember downloading it a while ago and only a
few days ago I got the first popup stating that I can only edit entries on my
phone when paying for the pro version.

